# October Kenpo Camp



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 30, 2001)

October 26th-28th, AMERICAN KARATE STUDIO Presents the: 8th Annual Fall Fling Karate Camp 2001. Huk Planas 9th, Frank Trejo 9th, Lee Wedlake 8th, Sean Kelley 6th, Zack Whitson 5th, Carl Meeks, and Special Guest Ed Parker, Jr. Camp Fee Including Banquet $109.00 before October 15th or $129.00 up to the day of the event. To Register for Camp: CALL: 215-361-CHOP (2467) 

*The Renegade*


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 31, 2001)

I plan on being there too. I hope to see as many Kenpoists as possible. Plus I want to get some work in with Mr. Hartman or failing that that damn "Renegade" will have to suffice.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 31, 2001)

That's Mr. Renegade to you!!!


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 31, 2001)

Hey, you stay in your little section of this board and I'll stay in mine.  

Cappi was all excited as this will be the first camp he gives with his new promotion.

P.S. - remember to bring a jock this time. There will be no excuses. What is with these stick guys and not wearing jocks?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 1, 2001)

I see how it is. I get my yellow belt so you have to get one too!!! Listen why don't you just stick to your Canpo and leave me alone!!

The Renegade


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 1, 2001)

Canpo?!

Why must you knife guys always stab people in the back and twist it in? Huh?! Oh man...you KNOW I don't do that sheet and yet you always bring it up. 

In case you didn't notice this is the Kenpo section you weiner! Next thing you know you'll be siccing those 2 monsterous thugs you call dogs on me again in my sleep!

Of course I got my yellow belt. I'm just following in your good footsteps! Of course my yellow belt isn't quite as "round" as yours is oh mighty pudgy one. Heh heh heh...

Speaking of Kenpo variations I suppose I should keep on topic here. What do people think of changing traditional Kenpo material to suit personal use and then teaching that new system to others?


----------

